# Open Walleye Tournament - 8/15 - Ashtabula



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

The WRWA is hosting an open walleye tournament August 15th out of
Ashtabula - ARU Marina Ramp. This is a two angler team per boat event. Visit www.wrwaohio.com or e-mail [email protected] for details.


----------



## SB2 (Jun 9, 2009)

This should be an Awesome tournament, these guys know how to put o a good tournament, see you there!


----------



## SB2 (Jun 9, 2009)

Is there a maximum boat field and is there a blow day?


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

SB2 said:


> Is there a maximum boat field and is there a blow day?


The max boat field is 100. The blow day is 8/16.


----------



## SB2 (Jun 9, 2009)

How much is the tourney and is there a late fee?


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

SB2 said:


> How much is the tourney and is there a late fee?


The entry fee per two angler team is $150. Registrations after 8/8 require an additional $25 late entry fee. Visit www.wrwaohio.com for info. Here's a direct link to their events page: http://www.wrwaohio.com/Events.html


----------



## SB2 (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks for all your help John, see you there


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

Gald you can make it! Hope to see a lot of other OGF folks there as well!


----------



## Professor (Feb 13, 2008)

Where's the ARU Ramp? Can you post some directions? Thanks.


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

Professor said:


> Where's the ARU Ramp? Can you post some directions? Thanks.


Here's the link to the ARU website for directions:
http://www.fishlakeerie.com/aru/


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

Due to unforseen circumstances and a low level of interest the *Open Walleye Tournament that was scheduled on 8/15/09 out of ARU in Ashtabula has been cancelled.*

We understand the expense and time commitment involved with tournament fishing and rather than dissapoint the dedicated walleye tournament angler with a low particpiation/payout tournament, the WRWA has decided that it was best to cancel the event. 

*If you have sent in an entry you will receive a prompt and complete refund. *

The WRWA, it's officers and members sincerely appologize for any inconvenience. We appreciate your interest and we look forward to your continued interest in future tournaments.

Let's hope that the economy and the other factors that are taking their toll on all of us improve so that we can look forward to our sport returning to the particpation levels that we all expect.

Please e-mail any questions or concerns to [email protected]


----------

